# Volvo V50R T5 :)



## Guest (Sep 7, 2008)

Hey,

The Volvo's 4 months old now and on it's 12 Detail. 
Now last week I cleaned it and waxed it with autobalm and it was SPOTLESS! and the last time it was waxed before that was the day Paul from Glossmax popped round and even he was impressed by the Beading from NXT Original 

Any a Before of the interior...

Now the Near side mat had chewing gum on it (middle, around the bottom).









The interior wasn't too bad. Bit of dirt and mainly dusty...
































































Now I found a few old shaving brushes in under the sink about 6 months ago and always leave one in the car as it's handy  And also comes in useful for dusty things :speechles









Door Switches were a bit dirty, have no idea what that thing in the middle is though...









And outcomes the shaving brush...









And TADA 

















Because of the chewing gum on the mat I stuck it in the freezer...









And got out the second set...








And put the other 3 in the spare wheel well...









And you'll probably agree they look much better...

























Now while I was dismantling the interior I found this and got adventurous...










Ahhh it's a cargo net :speechles









Now I've never noticed these two leavers before ...









So I pulled them and the seat came back and wacked me in the head, so when I woke up again I pushed the seat forward and it folded flat...









I was going to give the boot a good clean out until I saw how much kit was in there...










Forget that 

Now I damped a MF cloth and gave the alacantara a wipe over and gave the leather a wipe over with AG leather cleaner...









And the interior after...

























Anyway... Exterior, got my cleaning kit together...









And for prewash, Superspray with one squirt of Hyperwash diluted with Tripplewax wash and wax... It adds tripple wax as you wash... PMSL 









Car Before...

Mainly just flys and dust from motorway millage...









































So I washed the car down with my superspray...









Whilst it was dwelling I cleaned the alloys, gave the windscreen wipers a wipe with vinegar on a kitchen towl. You'd be surprised how much crap there is on them!...

















SO after I washed off the foamish type stuff...

























I started cleaning the car with Shampoo plus and couldn't believe my eyes when I saw tar and it wouldn't come off 









NOW I'D LOST MY TEMPER!!! I'd waxed it last week in Autobalm, it was defo right as it was still beading. NO PROTECTION WHAT SO EVER!! This is the THIRD time it's happened and 3 different ways of applying... I just chucked the tub out as it's usless. Pain to apply, Pain to remove and USELESS!! 

So Onto exhausts...

















00# Wire Wool and Megs Metal Polysh!

















I Started polishing the car with SRP hoping it would remove the tar spots, and it did, also made the paint 'white' again. Comparison, I've polished the wing and the door has just been washed...

















So I went round the whole car with SRP buffing till clear and removing. Once this was done 2 coats of NXT Tech Wax with 30 min curing periods...

Afters...

















































Thanks for reading...:tumbleweed:


----------



## baasb (Aug 8, 2007)

Nice job on a nice ride (Y)


----------



## timprice (Aug 24, 2007)

good job on a lovely car, although i can't help thinking it would have been a good idea to take the stuff out of the boot, lets the rest of the car down IMO.

anyway, white seems to be a quite good colour actually, at least you can see the tar!


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2008)

timprice said:


> good job on a lovely car, although i can't help thinking it would have been a good idea to take the stuff out of the boot, lets the rest of the car down IMO.
> 
> anyway, white seems to be a quite good colour actually, at least you can see the tar!


The stuff aint usually in the boot but he's moving offices in work and had know where else to put it. Theres usually just a clear box in the back with his stuff in.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work, cool car too


----------



## dw0510 (Oct 22, 2006)

Its good that hes posting his work hes done a good job. 

Nice car


----------



## 94Luke (Mar 8, 2008)

Good job Bailes, but you really didn't like autobalm that much that you threw it away? I understand that the beading and sheeting snon existant after a wash but mine still beads in the rain.


----------



## Sam08ST (Oct 27, 2007)

Nice work Bailes, love that car too! :thumb:


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Gaz W said:


> Urm. Do you ever do anything other than that exact same process, to that exact same car?


Gaz, stop making stupid comments that add no value at all to peoples threads please.

People put alot of effort into these threads and it is inappropriate to say things such as the above.


----------



## THE CHAMP (Aug 1, 2008)

I cant belive that he is on his second set of fitted mats on an 08 car? He should have shown us his detaiing skills by removing the chewing gum from the mats


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Lovely work mate, great looking car :thumb:

I was just wondering though, isn't it a bad idea to remove tar sports with SRP, while you're buffing the SRP off your also rubbing the tar on the paint and could inflict fine scratches. I could be wrong though!


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Nice work Bailes, looks great


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Awesome detail on the V50, I'm amazed at how well the SRP brought back the 'whiteness'. I love them R gauges and the interior looks awesome too!!!

Makes me miss my old S40, by the way if its your car take a look at the Heico site - spent a fortune on their products!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Looks good young man - nice work!

You should have sold the Autobalm though - crazy to bin it!?


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

You binned autobalm but kept car plans triple wax :lol:

Much better

Can I ask why is the bodywork still dirty after you washed it ??


----------



## catch the pigeo (May 17, 2008)

looking good bailes:thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Silva1 said:


> You binned autobalm but kept car plans triple wax :lol:
> 
> Much better
> 
> Can I ask why is the bodywork still dirty after you washed it ??


Where is it dirty on the 'Afters'?


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Where is it dirty on the 'Afters'?


The part where he states that he washed with SP and and began to do the exhaust
Didnt mean in the afters, but during

Mind you its still flithy


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Good job mate :thumb:


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Nice job Bailes. Some Tar and Glue off Glossmax will make your life easier, especially on that colour. 

Nice to see you using a shaving brush. I suppose you had to use it for something!


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Back on topic please guys, this thread has already gone way off topic once tonight


----------



## swiftshine (Apr 17, 2008)

Nice motor to 'practice' on before you get your own:thumb:
Good idea on the vinegar. Might have to try that.
Oh, and if you have retrieved the auto-balm from the dust-bin I'll have it for a small fee.


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

Looking good.:thumb:


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Brazo said:


> Back on topic please guys, this thread has already gone way off topic once tonight


It's johnny's fault! Give him the row


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2008)

Oh and i'l finish off the mat tommorow evening. We only have two sets of mats as Provecta give us a set and one came with the car.


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Bailes1992 said:


> I rubbed a dab on with my finger and it just disolved!


Really, a good alternative to tar remover then :thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

I have usually hated white cars, as my van is white, but after 6 silver cars white is growing on me.

So what looks good in white apart from the Ford Kuga and VW Scirocco?


----------



## djcromie (Mar 22, 2007)

nice car mate, deadly work


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Pristine interior, welldone.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2008)

Mattieuk said:


> Cheers:thumb:


They were called Star Design :thumb:


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice work! And thanks for reminding me about putting the chewing gum damage in the freezer; I almost forgot about that trick!


----------



## fraz1975 (Jul 29, 2007)

Got to say that Volvo looks great :thumb: Nice work too Bailes


----------



## designer1 (May 23, 2008)

Like the work done....looks fantastic mate.
I had the C70 T5R......superb engine with lots of smiles!

All credit to you mate - keep up the good work.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Back to the original post - Do you not think the Balm was maybe stripped after you used the triple wax as the pre foam?...

Also - Tar and glue remover would be quicker than SRP and it also comes in handy for removing chewing gum from carpets as it just disolves it (try a hidden area first though) :thumb:


----------



## Sportspack Mark (May 24, 2007)

Nice job!!


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Good work on the Volvo Bailes, but you need some tar and glue remover for sure, that lot would've been gone in seconds :thumb:

Should've emptied the boot though, poor show that is  

Edit - hang on a minute.... where exactly is the spare wheel well then eh?


----------



## G900GTI (May 20, 2007)

Multipla Mick said:


> Good work on the Volvo Bailes, but you need some tar and glue remover for sure, that lot would've been gone in seconds :thumb:
> 
> Should've emptied the boot though, poor show that is
> 
> Edit - hang on a minute.... where exactly is the spare wheel well then eh?


Nice one :thumb:


----------



## RenesisEvo (Nov 25, 2006)

Clark said:


> Also - Tar and glue remover would be quicker than SRP and it also comes in handy for removing chewing gum from carpets as it just disolves it (try a hidden area first though) :thumb:


Cheers Clark, my latest motor suffers from a big white blob of chewing gum on a mat, was wondering how the heck to shift it :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

RenesisEvo said:


> Cheers Clark, my latest motor suffers from a big white blob of chewing gum on a mat, was wondering how the heck to shift it :thumb:


No probs 

Wire brushes are handy for that kind of thing too sometimes. Just be carefull it doesnt make the material go all fluffy :thumb:


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Good one bailles

The car door did look really grubby against the SRP'd wing - have you tried a sealant to keep it tip-top?


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

dam this thread got MODERATED!


----------

